# EZ-Pro Dovtail Jig.



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi everyone. So I purchased a ez-pro the other day tryed reading the instructions but well there not real great. So did a youtube search and found a few video's. I tryed setting bit highth as said in the vedeo, by setting jig on the base of router, then raising it to just touching the highth fence. Measuring the width of the wood, it read 3/4" so that is what I measured, and set it for, but when trying to rout, I found that the bit was so high that the shaft was above the cutter by about 1/4", burning into the wood. 

I then set the bit by the wood and added in the thickness of the jig. I tryed cutting a bit then, it now looks much better. I have yet to try cutting the other side so don't know how close or far off I am.

If anyone here has tryed using this jig and has any tips for me, please shoot them to me. I'm kinda out in the dark on this one. I have yet to hear back from customer service. :'(


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi


You need to set the bit so it's about 1/2" high, use the gauge on the jig for that job, than when you cut the other part of the dovetail, lift the bit up just a little bit by 1/16" the norm..
"the higher the bit the tighter the fit.."

I will say if you want to put in though dovetails you will need to get a taller bit (7 deg.). like the one below, and put the Ball Bearing on the bit that came with the jig.(1/2" OD one)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-Dovetail-R...=ViewItem&pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e5d385106

Here's a great video how to use it and set it, watch both a time or two.

The General Tools & Instruments Newsroom | The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Instructional Videos

=========



dribron said:


> Hi everyone. So I purchased a ez-pro the other day tryed reading the instructions but well there not real great. So did a youtube search and found a few video's. I tryed setting bit highth as said in the vedeo, by setting jig on the base of router, then raising it to just touching the highth fence. Measuring the width of the wood, it read 3/4" so that is what I measured, and set it for, but when trying to rout, I found that the bit was so high that the shaft was above the cutter by about 1/4", burning into the wood.
> 
> I then set the bit by the wood and added in the thickness of the jig. I tryed cutting a bit then, it now looks much better. I have yet to try cutting the other side so don't know how close or far off I am.
> 
> If anyone here has tryed using this jig and has any tips for me, please shoot them to me. I'm kinda out in the dark on this one. I have yet to hear back from customer service. :'(


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> You need to set the bit so it's about 1/2" high, use the gauge on the jig for that job, than when you cut the other part of the dovetail, lift the bit up just a little bit by 1/16" the norm..
> ...


Yeah, I found it to be 1/2". What I don't understand is why I would set it to 1/2" on 3/4" think wood. I just figured that there jig wasn't set just right. Well as long as it works. I'm going to try and get into the garage/shop latter this morning, hopfully I will have deciebt luck and get my first tight corver made from the jig. Well see.. So far I have had littel luck.:fie:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The jig is made for Blind dovetails the norm 

=====



dribron said:


> Yeah, I found it to be 1/2". What I don't understand is why I would set it to 1/2" on 3/4" think wood. I just figured that there jig wasn't set just right. Well as long as it works. I'm going to try and get into the garage/shop latter this morning, hopfully I will have deciebt luck and get my first tight corver made from the jig. Well see.. So far I have had littel luck.:fie:


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

If that is the case then I need to set it at around 1/4" or so, because at 1/2" setting it will cut all the way through a 3/4" thick board. This is why I felt it was not set properly from the store.


----------



## bill strop (Oct 26, 2009)

I have the same questions. Used to have an Akeda but it went the way of all things in the house sale. The jig looks too homely to work well but maybe...?

Bill Strop


----------



## beer maker (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!! The video and 10 times better instruction manual for the EZ PRO jig made it EZ'R. Man, I was ready to throw it in the trash. Now, the jig works great like it should.


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

Where did you get the better instruction manual?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Mike


======


beer maker said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!! The video and 10 times better instruction manual for the EZ PRO jig made it EZ'R. Man, I was ready to throw it in the trash. Now, the jig works great like it should.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dribron said:


> Where did you get the better instruction manual?


Hi Duane - I think he's talking about the video
The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Makes Perfect Through Joints & Dovetail Joints! - General Tools & Instruments


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

How to from square one.

The General Tools & Instruments Newsroom | The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Instructional Videos

=======


----------



## beer maker (Jul 20, 2010)

dribron said:


> Where did you get the better instruction manual?


Go to their website and look in the newsroom. There is a PDF with the new instruction manual. When I bought mine it had a three page black and white piece of $%#@#. The new one is much better and watch the videos too, they are a big help.
I don't need 100% precision so this jig is fine. If you spend the time you can set it up and get the precision you need but I find it reliable for what I need.
Bob had a link and under the videos is a button to download the instruction manual.
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

new manual for the EZ Dovetail jig

========


----------



## CharlieCharlie (Jul 21, 2010)

I've tried the GENERAL EZ PRO. My experience with it has been at best, terrible.


----------

